# North Face Jackets



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

With some of the UK currently experiencing the dawn of the New Ice Age I am looking for some advice on a new winter jacket. I quite fancy the North Face range however there are so many to choose from I don't know where to begin :?

I'm not intending to use it for any winter activities just for warmth when im out and about or going to work.

Do any of you guys have these jackets and are they any good or are there better ones out in the market?

Please help, it's frickin freezing up here in Scotland!

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CraigW said:


> With some of the UK currently experiencing the dawn of the New Ice Age I am looking for some advice on a new winter jacket. I quite fancy the North Face range however there are so many to choose from I don't know where to begin :?
> 
> I'm not intending to use it for any winter activities just for warmth when im out and about or going to work.
> 
> ...


ure a jock and moaning about the cold????.........my nephew is laughing at me huddled in my thermals while he's strutting round work in a t shirt (little git)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like their jackets and have owned a few... If you want supreme warmth, get one of the heavy down ones like the McMurdo parka (if they still make it) - bear in mind though, they can be *too* warm. I gave mine to my parents as I never found weather cold enough to wear it in the UK. Guess the weather up there is a bit colder than sunny London though.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Also look at Berghouse, they are excellent


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I've got a couple of North face, a gortex one and a big warm puffy one! Ha ha, both excellent, really good brand!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I was looking fore a North Face jacket a couple of weeks ago but settled on a Berghous in the end, it was a little less expensive but I have to say is excellent I cannot believe how light and warm it is.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Berghaus for me too, got one with the separate fleece liner. Had it about 5 years and still looks like new. Also use the fabsil on it. Look for one that is windproof.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i have a paul & shark down filled jacket, its the warmest coat own, and good quality down filled jacket will keep you warm


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm going to head down to the shops this weekend and try a few on. I'll let you know how I get on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have several winter 'coats' but the one(s) I find most useful is a combination of a winstopper fleece (North Face Windwall) and a waterproof shell. Not sure what my shell is as I bought it from the North Face shop at Bicester.

The secret is in the ability to layer you clothing. The fleece is great when it's getting cold but isn't wet and the shell is good when it's wet but not too cold. Together, they're ideal at the moment.

Lots will depend on how 'hot' you are as a person. I've got thick jackets which are just too warm for this country if I have to walk anywhere, but which are OK if just standing around at, say, a football or rugby game where your body temp drops.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How hard is it to spell Berghaus ? North Face is much easier :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

CraigW said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm going to head down to the shops this weekend and try a few on. I'll let you know how I get on.


At risk of possibly saving you some money, the wind direction's going to change by the weekend


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm going to head down to the shops this weekend and try a few on. I'll let you know how I get on.
> ...


The snow may disappear but I think we are still in line for a long cold winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fair enough  I reckon you may be right.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've got several Northface jackets but recently bought a Timberland one which looks better for going out in than the Northface ones and in the same price range, have a here
http://www.timberlandonline.co.uk


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I got myself a SuperDry one just a light waterproof jacket and its actually amazingly warm.
Got a Berghaus with a fleece inner jacket that i use at work when it gets bad.
For snowboarding(when i eventually go again) got a Zembla jacket that i picked up for a tenner in TK Maxx :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Without trying to sound arrogant I have loads of North Face and I can't fault it at all from Gore Tex
to 700 down Nuptse jackets and gillet's generally all bought in the North Face outlets either in Bicester or 
Orlando it really is the best out there. I have a couple of Berghaus jumpers and all good quality
but North Face wins hands down in my house


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Agreed - North Face is the business


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

CraigW - in case you didn't know NORTH FACE has a shop in Buchanan Street just past the Apple Store. I have a North Face jacket, can't fault it, its light weight, keeps me warm and most importantly waterproof.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Cheers for all the info guys, much appreciated.

General consensus seems to be favourable for North Face but I'll have a look at some of the others mentioned as well.

GlasgowEd - Didn't know there was a North Face on Buchanan street. Think i'll head down there tomorrow and see what they have. 

Cheers

Craig
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Blacks and Millets both stock North Face


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

robokn said:


> Blacks and Millets both stock North Face


Cheers Rob. There's a few Millets round my way so I'll check them out as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What I would sy \about North Face as a brand is that it's a little 'cooler' than some of the others mentioned.

Berghaus, Karrimor, Helly Hansen (to a degree) are all a little bit 'hill walker' whereas North Face is seen as more Mountain Climber.

I'd also say that while it's a cool brand, they still do knock out some ropey looking stuff. Try and avoid the two or three tone stuff and go for a solid colour. It will look a lot better.

Schott is also worth a look.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

You also need to seriously shop around, you can pick these Jackets up for way under retail prices on E-Bay and Amazon for example. My Father just bought a Berghaus Jacket with removeable fleece liner for £75!!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> You also need to seriously shop around, you can pick these Jackets up for way under retail prices on E-Bay and Amazon for example. My Father just bought a Berghaus Jacket with removeable fleece liner for £75!!!!!


Seconded. Find a style you like and work out what size you are. Then Google it big style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

keep an eye on blacks/millets etc often do a buy one get one half price deal or even north face direct they recently had 30% off everything.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jbell said:


> You also need to seriously shop around, you can pick these Jackets up for way under retail prices on E-Bay and Amazon for example. My Father just bought a Berghaus Jacket with removeable fleece liner for £75!!!!!


Lots of fake North Face on eBay though, so make sure you know what you're looking at.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I ordered a Gore tex NF from ebay and when it arrived blatently a fake, told the seller straight away and sent it back demanding my money back, he became quite aggressive till I said I will contact ebay and the trading standards.
got my money back very quickly then. I would advise to not but from ebay UNLESS it's a very reptuble seller


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Have a look in Go Outdoors aswell, they have a sale on just now with Berghaus & North Face reduced. Shops in Glasgow & Coatbridge.

btw, where are the pics of Glasgow taken from?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Snow + Rock http://outlet.snowandrock.com/waterproo ... lters=true


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

slg said:


> Have a look in Go Outdoors aswell, they have a sale on just now with Berghaus & North Face reduced. Shops in Glasgow & Coatbridge.
> 
> btw, where are the pics of Glasgow taken from?


Pics taken from Council HQ, Hamilton mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

If you're feeling the chill, a merino wool base layer will be a good in'vest'ment.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

CraigW said:


> With some of the UK currently experiencing the dawn of the New Ice Age I am looking for some advice on a new winter jacket. I quite fancy the North Face range however there are so many to choose from I don't know where to begin :?
> 
> I'm not intending to use it for any winter activities just for warmth when im out and about or going to work.
> 
> ...


If you was a real scotsman you would be wearing a kilt and T shirt?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > With some of the UK currently experiencing the dawn of the New Ice Age I am looking for some advice on a new winter jacket. I quite fancy the North Face range however there are so many to choose from I don't know where to begin :?
> ...


I do pal but only to Scotland matches. We generally don't tend to wear them all year round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

CraigW said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > CraigW said:
> ...


You are joking? !!! Thats kinda like telling me santa aint real


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > 911Nutter said:
> ...


He ain't? Bollocks, that's my Xmas ruined!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

If you was a real scotsman you would be wearing a kilt and T shirt?[/quote]

I do pal but only to Scotland matches. We generally don't tend to wear them all year round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

You are joking? !!! Thats kinda like telling me santa aint real[/quote]

He ain't? Bollocks, that's my Xmas ruined!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Nah your xmas will be ruined when she buys you the jacket in size L but its too small .... trust me


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I recently bought a North Face Tri-Climate Alp Jacket, for skiing. Very pleased with it. Handy zip-out mid layer for evening wear. After trying on various brands, I came to the conclusion the NF was the better quality for my needs.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

If you can wait until next weekend they are doing these North Face jackets for £99, I think its a 1or 2 day special.
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/the-north-f ... et-p101924


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

CraigW said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look in Go Outdoors aswell, they have a sale on just now with Berghaus & North Face reduced. Shops in Glasgow & Coatbridge.
> ...


Was so caught up thinking it was Glasgow I didn't recognise my home town!  View to rear over the side of the retail park, Morrisons, Accies ground to Whitehill and the front over the old Scottish Power building along Almada Street. Used to travel that road all the time to go to the swimming (before the Water Palace, it's now flats!)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

slg said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Spot on mate although thankfully I was off today as many of my work colleagues are having to spend the night in the office! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

At least they're inside, my wife left the top of Wishaw (morningside) at 4pm, she had made to the bottom of Wishaw at 7.30pm & now her phone has died so have no idea where she is. Apparently the EK expressway is closed & the M74 is a car park.

Pity she doesn't have a North Face jacket! :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

slg said:


> At least they're inside, my wife left the top of Wishaw (morningside) at 4pm, she had made to the bottom of Wishaw at 7.30pm & now her phone has died so have no idea where she is. Apparently the EK expressway is closed & the M74 is a car park.
> 
> Pity she doesn't have a North Face jacket! :roll:


The glasgow areas been terrible I was stuck in carlise road in airdrie for 5 hours today it was beyond a joke. My aunt is still in hamilton and she left her work at 11 this morning


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > At least they're inside, my wife left the top of Wishaw (morningside) at 4pm, she had made to the bottom of Wishaw at 7.30pm & now her phone has died so have no idea where she is. Apparently the EK expressway is closed & the M74 is a car park.
> ...


Hope they both make it home safe. It's a nightmare out there!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Wife's now made it to Hamilton & isn't even going to try & get home, hope your aunt makes it.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

slg said:


> Wife's now made it to Hamilton & isn't even going to try & get home, hope your aunt makes it.


she finally got home, Had to leave her car in a carpark because a jack knifed lorry. Hope your wife gets home fine tommorrow.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

So did you get a North Face?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

steeve said:


> So did you get a North Face?


Not been able to get to the shops yet Steeve. The weather has been so bad I've hardly been able to get out the door. I'm going to try and get to the North Face store in the next few days, will keep you posted.


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

My other half gave me a North Face Jacket just yesterday (early B'day pressie). Have to say its the warmest jacket I've ever had. Its one of the puffy style ones but its their "new technology" meaning its not as puffy as the older ones but keeps you as warm if not warmer.

Can definately recommend.... took the dog for a walk last night and was roasting when I got home.

Its this one: http://www.outdoorkit.co.uk/product.php?product_id=5


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry to hijack this thread but i myself need one, but i didnt want a big old puffy thing like the nuptse, will something like this be just as warm?

http://www.outdoorkit.co.uk/product.php?product_id=4648


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks a good jacket, nice that you can remove a layer when it warms up a little. But its unlikely to beat a 'down' jacket for warmth or lightness. The real good thing about the down filled jackets is their amazing warmth along with a light and comfortable coat. My NF down will stuff into its own inside pocket, meaning I can easily get it into an almost full rucksack.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Jen-TT said:


> sorry to hijack this thread but i myself need one, but i didnt want a big old puffy thing like the nuptse, will something like this be just as warm?
> 
> http://www.outdoorkit.co.uk/product.php?product_id=4648


Hi Jen

That's funny, that was exactly the jacket I was considering. I'm hoping to get down to the north face shop before the end of the week to see if they have it in stock and try it out. Although as Steeve mentions I'll try out the down filled jacket as well. It's even more imperative now that my central heating has packed in and may take some time to get sorted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck with that Craig!

Im gonna go down to the store on the weekend too, will keep u guys updated!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can comment here as I have all three

Wet and cold - Triclimate - Keeps you dry and warm
Very cold - Nuptse - Cant be beaten in the cold
Coldish - Primaloft - just normal clothes underneath
Very Wet - Gore tex with a windstopper fleece underneath

I also have and my fav of the moment the North Face warm base layer, lovely and warm and so comftable


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have this,

http://www.millets.co.uk/product/041117.html

I have the full black version and it does the job!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Only read this page but the advice I would give is if it warmth you are after something longer than the nuptsie would be better whether it be down, hollowfill, or a 3 in 1, for real warmth as said down cannot be beaten but check the fill and you want a fill rate of 600 or more, when you have been down to -65  with wind chill you appreciate quality gear, so check out the snowboarding kit if you want something good.


----------

